# 544 - dirty roof vent



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

I have an old (1991) 544 that has a small (approx. 300 x 300mm) roof vent at the kitchen end. The vent is made of two walls of plastic with permanent air vents built in.

The problem is that the "inside" is getting quite dirty and I can't see any way of getting at it to clean it.

Anyone had the same problem......... and solved it?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Might sound a bit crazy but there is some stuff that you spray on to clean chandeliers without dismantling etc, it does drip off but a cloth underneath the vent would catch it and then soray with clean water.

MIght work if you cannot get it apart.

Peter


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

redjumpa said:


> I have an old (1991) 544 that has a small (approx. 300 x 300mm) roof vent at the kitchen end. The vent is made of two walls of plastic with permanent air vents built in.
> 
> The problem is that the "inside" is getting quite dirty and I can't see any way of getting at it to clean it.
> 
> Anyone had the same problem......... and solved it?


Hi you two. :wink:

Is your roof vent like the one in the attached image? If it is, there are four external screws c/w washers, that when undone, allow the top cover to come off giving access to clean both parts. It really does make a difference to the amount of light coming in. I do ours annually.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

JockandRita said:


> redjumpa said:
> 
> 
> > I have an old (1991) 544 that has a small (approx. 300 x 300mm) roof vent at the kitchen end. The vent is made of two walls of plastic with permanent air vents built in.
> ...


Hi to you two ....too!

Thanks Jock that pic does look like our vent so it's on the roof for me at the weekend. See you soon...... I know we are down for the same meet soon but can't remember which one!

Memory bank must be full again, time to forget some more old stuff


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

JockandRita said:


> redjumpa said:
> 
> 
> > I have an old (1991) 544 that has a small (approx. 300 x 300mm) roof vent at the kitchen end. The vent is made of two walls of plastic with permanent air vents built in.
> ...


Hi Jock

Thats the same as ours. I took ours completly off and soaked it in bleach. It is really white now.....wish we had done it before we had gone away :roll: :roll:

Doug


----------



## 115609 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Jock,great photo and advice,my bathroom ven is the same and annoying the heck out of me as to best way to clean it. was afraid to dismantle but going to have a go now.....cheers .


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Carper said:


> Hi Jock
> 
> Thats the same as ours. I took ours completly off and soaked it in bleach. It is really white now.....wish we had done it before we had gone away :roll: :roll:
> 
> Doug


Hi Doug,

I wasn't sure if something like that might affect the plastic, so I used a diluted mixture of "Traffic Film Remover" on the exterior surface, and a mild washing up liquid on the inner surfaces.



Joep said:


> Hi Jock,great photo and advice,my bathroom ven is the same and annoying the heck out of me as to best way to clean it. was afraid to dismantle but going to have a go now.....cheers .


Thanks Joep,

I took a whole load of images of items that needed repaired or serviced, (see the missing arm), and I never deleted them, when the jobs were completed. 
I shall have to sort out the odd one or two that are still outstanding, and email them off to Hymer HQ, well before our visit in September.

Jock.


----------



## 115609 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello again Jock,You got me going now.My old van always needs that little bit of something and I hate the thoughts (and expense) of goig to the dealers.Have already removed and redone the sealent on the large roof vent and really proud of job.Next up is the roof rail/seal.My van has that slope on the front and it needs new sealant.Seems maybe a daunting job but I feel you may have tackled something like this and any input on doing the job would be very welcome.I would tackle most work myself when I have access to the proper tools and know how.Why not?Part of the pleasure is being able to do some STUFF on your own vehice I think.
Bye for now....from Joe in Ireland.

















0


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> redjumpa said:
> 
> 
> > I have an old (1991) 544 that has a small (approx. 300 x 300mm) roof vent at the kitchen end. The vent is made of two walls of plastic with permanent air vents built in.
> ...


Jock noticed one of your struts is broken.. I got a new one from Hymer UK for about a tenner and is a doddle to fix.

:lol:


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

I "Do" my vents as advised by Jockandrita - just a word of warning - don't forget to replace the soft washers under each of the 4 screws that you undo first. I know it might sound daft, but is has been known for them to be overlooked!!!!!  Only once though! :? 
Hovis


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Joep said:


> Hello again Jock,You got me going now.My old van always needs that little bit of something and I hate the thoughts (and expense) of goig to the dealers.Have already removed and redone the sealent on the large roof vent and really proud of job.Next up is the roof rail/seal.My van has that slope on the front and it needs new sealant.Seems maybe a daunting job but I feel you may have tackled something like this and any input on doing the job would be very welcome.I would tackle most work myself when I have access to the proper tools and know how.Why not?Part of the pleasure is being able to do some STUFF on your own vehice I think.
> Bye for now....from Joe in Ireland.
> 
> 0


Hi Joe,

You are a braver man than I, taking on that resealing job. It's not something I have tackled, and hope that I don't have to either. :wink:

Good luck.



navman said:


> Jock noticed one of your struts is broken.. I got a new one from Hymer UK for about a tenner and is a doddle to fix.


Hi Navaman,

Peter Hambilton kindly gave ma a spare thanks. He advised heating it up first before trying to force it onto the peg, otherwise, they snap apparently. 8O



Hovis said:


> I "Do" my vents as advised by Jockandrita - just a word of warning - don't forget to replace the soft washers under each of the 4 screws that you undo first. I know it might sound daft, but is has been known for them to be overlooked!!!!! Embarassed Only once though! Confused
> Hovis


Hi Hovis,

I must admit, I didn't replace ours, but did reuse the originals, and all appears to be okay, thankfully. :wink:

Our inner frame which holds the combined blind and flyscreen, became very brittle, especially where the little ball bearings are mounted. It is these that keep the blind/screen in the open/closed position. 
A new frame without the blind/screen, is about £30. The combined blind and screen is a further £47. 8O 8O 8O 
I washed our blind/screen with a mild soapy solution, dried them both, and then used the steam from an iron, to flatten out the creases, caused by a previous owner's careless usage.
They look as good as new now.

You have to re-tension them both before returning them to the frame.

(BE CAREFUL NOT TO TOUCH THE BLIND, NOR THE SCREEN WITH THE IRON ITSELF).

Jock.


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

JockandRita said:


> redjumpa said:
> 
> 
> > I have an old (1991) 544 that has a small (approx. 300 x 300mm) roof vent at the kitchen end. The vent is made of two walls of plastic with permanent air vents built in.
> ...


Hi Jock

Good news & bad news

Up on the roof today found the 4 screws you mentioned in the toilet vent. It came off easily and cleaned up a treat.

However............ the kitchen vent is a different type with no external screws. It has 4 wierd screws that you access after releasing the hinge mechanism. When I say wierd screws that is the problem as I have nothing that will undo them. They look like a large head philips screw that has been rounded, it hasn't, that's how they should look.

Any ideas what I need to undo these "screws" asuming I've managed to describe them properly.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

redjumpa said:


> When I say wierd screws that is the problem as I have nothing that will undo them. They look like a large head philips screw that has been rounded, it hasn't, that's how they should look.
> 
> Any ideas what I need to undo these "screws" asuming I've managed to describe them properly.


Hi Graham,

Glad to hear about your success with the toilet vent. I can't help you with the kitchen vent though, as both our vents are the same as the earlier image.

One thought, is that perhaps these are dome headed screws, ie, with a rounded cap, over the screw head. If they are, can you unscrew, or lever out the domes? Not a lot of help I know, but without seeing an image, I can't be more specific, or suggestive even. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.

P.S. Have you remembered yet, what venue it is at, whereupon we meet again? :wink:


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Redjumper, just a thought - are those 'rounded-off phillips screws' a type which I think are called Tork (or Torx)? If so, all you need is the right-sized bit and away you go. I got a set in a really cheapo tool-kit from our local market.

Incidentally, many many thanks to Jock and Rita for the tip about dismantling roof vents - I did our Bessie's over the weekend and what an amazing difference!


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi Guys

Bit of advise when cleaning vents. Do them in the morning not late afternoon like I did.

I dismantled mine removed them and cleaned them, they came up spotless. Came to shake the excess water off and guess what :?: :?: 

I dropped the bl***y thing on the floor  :evil: :evil: I could have cried   . It shattered into bits, the time :?: 16:45 and the dealer closed at 17:00 and he was 15miles away.

So out came the duct tape (every motorhomer should carry duct tape) sealed it up until the morning. 

Next morning bright and early it was off to the dealer to get another vent.
The dealer had just the right one :lol: :lol: . Trouble was he had it in his stores so long it was dirtier than the one I smashed. OH WELL start again.

Hope this helps all those vent cleaners out there. Hold on tight to your vent.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Mikemoss said:


> Redjumper, just a thought - are those 'rounded-off phillips screws' a type which I think are called Tork (or Torx)? If so, all you need is the right-sized bit and away you go. I got a set in a really cheapo tool-kit from our local market.
> 
> Incidentally, many many thanks to Jock and Rita for the tip about dismantling roof vents - I did our Bessie's over the weekend and what an amazing difference!


Thanks Mike,

I too thought about Torx, Spline, or Allen, but would appreciate a photo image to to give us all a better idea of what is needed.

I take it, that you didn't drop your roof vents then Mike? :lol:

Unlucky RainDancer. I am assuming you *"didn't" * on that day. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I didn't drop one of the vents, thanks JockandRita, but I did notice how flimpsy they were when in their separate bits. One of the little black rubber washers was missing from one of the vents, though, so I've substituted a blob of mastic and hope that does the trick.

Seriously though, this tip for cleaning vents has to be the best of the many ace bits of advice I've had from you lot on here, so many thanks to everyone.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I used to get this problem...so I changed all my vents for Mini Hekis-problem solved, and I dont think they are too expensive at £70 each. Dead easy to fit and can be opened completely for ventilation. Built in blind and flyscreens too.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Waleem said:


> I used to get this problem...so I changed all my vents for Mini Hekis-problem solved, and I dont think they are too expensive at £70 each. Dead easy to fit and can be opened completely for ventilation. Built in blind and flyscreens too.


Yes John, I think that will be the route we'll go down too, when the originals are on their last legs, or get damaged.

Mini Heki S

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

*SORTED!!!!*

Thanks to everyone on here i've now confirmed it's a tork (torx) fitting. Don't think I'll tackle it tonight though as it's blowing like hell at the minute and I would probably end up in the same boat as RainDancer


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I changed the one over the kitchen in my 544 for a Fiamma crystal jobby
£37 at the NEC show. Its a doddle to fit (just make sure to use loads of mastic) 

I now have LOADS more light in the kitchen area as well. I canabalised the old blind out of the original roof vent and secure it underneath the new one with a bit of velcro. 

A worthwhile and inexpensive modification. The Fiamma vent fits straight into the existing 'ole, only thing is that it (the Fiamma replacement) is secured by 20 screws around the outside of the extrenal moulding. Again no problem just make sure you use stainless steel screws and LOADS OF MASTIC. 

I looked at the Heki but thought 70 quid was bit extreme thats why I went for the Fiamma (which still opens)


----------

